# Nfpa® 20



## رمزة الزبير (9 يوليو 2012)

نرفق لكم 

NFPA® 20
Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection
2010 Edition


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أختنا رمزة تحياتي لك


----------



## يقظان القيسي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elzaim111 (1 أبريل 2013)

مشكور بشد و ياريت توضح لي لو عايز الاعتماد بتاعها ازاي و فين و بكام


----------

